# PRP-outcome.



## Alsh (May 28, 2014)

Please guys help me to understand this message;

Please take note that the application is being considered. The application is currently for authorization at The Director- General.

Does that mean my application is the last stage and sort of it has been approved? 

I have been waiting for more than 15 months....


----------

